# Down Below, Stoke on trent - April 2013



## PaulPowers (May 3, 2013)

Another of Little Mikes discoveries under Stoke

I visited this a couple of years ago and was told about the light switch and decided that I'd head back at some point.

Well today I had a job in Stoke and decided that I'd head down to flick the switch and see what happens 







I remembered the drain being bigger than this, anyone above hobbit height will be stooping






















































Stoke turds


----------



## The Wombat (May 5, 2013)

Very good mr powers


----------



## King Al (May 7, 2013)

Great pics as always Paul!


----------



## ojay (May 7, 2013)

this looks a bit familiar, if only more people bothered with drains


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 7, 2013)

Looks good that does as always mate, nice one.


----------

